# eyesack,havanajohn,and mike at CT superstore...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Took a ride up to Bethleham PA today with eyesack and my friend Mike. We had a really good tim smoked lots of cigars, and good consversation w/coffee. I am on the left, eyesack in the center, and Mike on the right. Just a couple of pics from the store...


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I coulda made it. Next time I'm in.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you wearing shorts in December in PA? You Sir...are a REAL man!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had alot of fun!
What a cool trip for your birthday, Eyesack.

What did ya'll happen to pickup while there??


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time!

Isaac... You need eat your veggies! You look short in those pics compared to John & Mike! :lol:

Makes me want to go on a stogie trip!:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Who's the old fart in the middle? :tongue:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a great day


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cool Guys!

I am happy for you :thumb:

Thanks fur sharing too!

.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Looks like ya'll had alot of fun!
> What a cool trip for your birthday, Eyesack.
> 
> What did ya'll happen to pickup while there??


I picked up Tatajue Red, and Blacks (2 each), A Tat Conjonu 2003 , a Tat Miami, and a couple of Diesel Unholy Cocktails.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I picked up Tatajue Red, and Blacks (2 each), A Tat Conjonu 2003 , a Tat Miami, and a couple of Diesel Unholy Cocktails.


Tat whore! :lol:

That's a great pickup John!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's what it's all about and meeting the brothers and having a great time. WTG guys and it's not a stretch to get together and have a great time.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I just got home, still buzzin from all the nicotine! Woooo! John man, you are a most generous and hospitable BOTL and may have well just added a few rocket-engines onto my tobogan for the slope! They don't call you "HavanaJohn" for nothin, that's for damn sure! Will post pics of what I mean in another thread.

My pickup today was:
3 Diesel Unholy Cocktails
1 Punch Gusto Tube (collecting tubes, thanks to Smelvis LOL!)
1 Tatuaje Black Tube (for my friend Johnny Smokestar)
1 Tatuaje Verocu Tube (for me!) hehehe

Again, thanks John for this awesome day! We'll have to do it again sometime! Kev, hopefully we'll all make it up to Don Francisco's on Sunday! I feel so blessed/honored/grateful to have friends here on Puff! You guys rock! :rockon:

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great day! Nice to see some BotL getting together in the chilly NE for a change.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This has "man crush" written all over it.

Glad to see it didn't descend into a group hug; eyesack wouldn't have stood a chance! 

Looks like a great outing amongst great BOTLs. I'm envious, guys. Well done!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

anyone else feeling left out?!?! next time atleast bring a cardboard cut out of me!


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice road trip ! Keep fello jersey boys posted. I would have met you guys there as well


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

:rockon:I was going to go with eyesack and jazzmunkee up to New Brunswick today but I had too much shit to do. Hope you guys had a great time! Btw, big thanks to eyesack, he got me a Tatuaje Black!

-Smokestar


----------

